# Thermatex- Original vs T2000?



## FigJam (28 October 2011)

Hello wise CR-ers!

Mr FigJam has decided to be organised and ask me what I would like for <whisper> _Christmas_ </whisper> already!  I had a wee think and thought I could use the opportunity to get my hands on a nice, posh Thermatex rug as I've always wanted one but could never justify the cost when I could make do with a cheaper fleece and spend the change on training/competitions. 

So my question is... what are the big differences between the Original and T2000 versions?!  Is the T2000 really worth the extra?







Thank you!


----------



## Sneedy (28 October 2011)

If the T2000 has the smaller squares I would definitely recommend it, the original (I think) has larger squares and in my experience loses its shape quite quickly? My smaller squared one is fab, and looks like new after 8 years


----------



## FigJam (28 October 2011)

Thanks Sneedy... Mr FigJam will be unimpressed to hear the more expensive one is worth the extra pennies...! 

Oh... and PS... am I right in thinking the sizes come up big?  She is a 6'3 in her Rambo T/O rug.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 October 2011)

it's more that they stretch - I would definitely buy a 6'0


----------



## Sneedy (28 October 2011)

Yes, they are generous! My chap is in a 6'6 Rambo and the thermatex is a 6'3!!!

The T2000 doesn't stretch as much as the original did!

Poor Mr FigJam better go rob a bank


----------



## ihatework (28 October 2011)

def the smaller square thermatex (or even better the Lansdown equivalent) And go down a size.


----------



## FigJam (28 October 2011)

Cheers guys, will tell him 6'0 is the size to order and to go rob a bank or two! 

Now to decide which way around I want the main colour/binding combo!  Decisions, decisions...!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 October 2011)

Please post a photo once it arrives. I've been wanting one for ages but I just cannot decide what colours to go for - I need to see examples on real horses, not just little squares of colour on their website  All the photos I can find online are inevitably navy / red / violet or bottle green. I would like to see some of the nicer colours!!

We'd need a website like the Polish one with all the Anky colours


----------



## applestroodle (28 October 2011)

I have two, one is 12 years old I bought for old guy the day we picked him up so worth every penny!!  Sorry Mr Figjam! They do say go down a size, every dressage diva needs one it's a must!!!


----------



## BlueFire710 (28 October 2011)

The T2000 is definitely far smarter! Again, absolutely go down a size! Hope you love it!


----------



## tabithakat64 (28 October 2011)

T2000 in black, tis the smartest rug I've ever owned


----------



## FigJam (28 October 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Please post a photo once it arrives. I've been wanting one for ages but I just cannot decide what colours to go for - I need to see examples on real horses, not just little squares of colour on their website  All the photos I can find online are inevitably navy / red / violet or bottle green. I would like to see some of the nicer colours!!

We'd need a website like the Polish one with all the Anky colours 

Click to expand...

Aww... FB, I'm afraid I'm going to be a big let down and likely go for navy!   Sorry!  Going to request pale blue binding though if Mr FJ can manage...!  I think the other way around would just look too dirty too quickly.

And 6'0 is it, ta very much all.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 October 2011)

Boo  I was hoping you'd go for terracotta/brown or cerise/grey or something like that 

Please post anyway, I've never seen a navy one with pale blue binding, just the usual navy/red.


----------



## Sneedy (28 October 2011)

Don't be put off by a pale colour!  Mine is fairly light coloured and is really easy to look after, they wash like rags (I don't let him wear it to bed which minimises stains !), I can probably count on my hands how many times I have washed it!

Go on, dare to be different and get a nice baby blue one !!!


----------



## jellybaby2 (28 October 2011)

Thermatex's are brilliant...I have a few!

Pity you dont want a cordura covered one in black as I have a brand new one in a bag that could probably do with being sold!!

JB xx


----------



## hellspells (28 October 2011)

Agree with everyone else, and the extra money is worth it. For the ultimate matchy my travel one and exercise sheet match.... Black bound cerise.


----------



## only_me (28 October 2011)

I love thermatexes  I have one but would love a summer weight one 

I have a red one with black binding, looks super smart! I did go down a size though


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 October 2011)

hellspells said:



			Agree with everyone else, and the extra money is worth it. For the ultimate matchy my travel one and exercise sheet match.... Black bound cerise.
		
Click to expand...

That's one of the combinations I considered! Could you post a piccie please??


----------



## scheherazade (28 October 2011)

Hi
Don't know what kind of horse you have but the originals tend to come up huge in the shoulders / neck, the T2000 is a much better fit for TB or skinnier types.

PS lucky you for having such a thoughtful and organised husband!


----------



## hellspells (28 October 2011)

FB I will later on. If not I think I may have some on Facebook.  I have been banned from buying the IG one to match!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 October 2011)

NOOO  could you really get an IG one to match? Do they make their dog rugs small enough?? YOU MUST BUY ONE!!!!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 October 2011)

hellspells said:



			FB I will later on. If not I think I may have some on Facebook.  I have been banned from buying the IG one to match!
		
Click to expand...

Found it, stunning rug! Sorry but it would look *totally* gorgeous on your doggie. You have no excuse.


----------



## ihatework (28 October 2011)

jellybaby2 said:



			Thermatex's are brilliant...I have a few!

Pity you dont want a cordura covered one in black as I have a brand new one in a bag that could probably do with being sold!!

JB xx
		
Click to expand...

What size & how much JB ....

IHW ponders about expanding her ever mounting rug collection


----------



## FigJam (28 October 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Boo  I was hoping you'd go for terracotta/brown or cerise/grey or something like that 

Please post anyway, I've never seen a navy one with pale blue binding, just the usual navy/red.
		
Click to expand...







 I'm sorry FB, we may have worn a bling browband once, but we've not reached terracotta or cerise matchy matchy levels yet!   Will of course update if Mr FigJam comes up with the goods, although he did get a bit of a shocker at the £££...! 



Sneedy said:



			Don't be put off by a pale colour!  Mine is fairly light coloured and is really easy to look after, they wash like rags (I don't let him wear it to bed which minimises stains !), I can probably count on my hands how many times I have washed it!

Go on, dare to be different and get a nice baby blue one !!!
		
Click to expand...

I am tempted... although the navy would be a more classic look?!  And she definitely wouldn't be being left unattended in it... for drying off/staying warm while travelling/at shows etc only, not for overnight poo-partying!!!  

My other logic for navy is that I am angling to get a certain Scottish Event Photo company to pop their logo on my kit...    And I think their logo would possibly show up better on navy than the pale blue? 



jellybaby2 said:



			Thermatex's are brilliant...I have a few!

Pity you dont want a cordura covered one in black as I have a brand new one in a bag that could probably do with being sold!!

JB xx
		
Click to expand...

I am sure someone might...! 



scheherazade said:



			Hi
Don't know what kind of horse you have but the originals tend to come up huge in the shoulders / neck, the T2000 is a much better fit for TB or skinnier types.

PS lucky you for having such a thoughtful and organised husband!
		
Click to expand...

She is a Cob-X, but not a proper chunky think like you'd imagine, although she does have a decent neck and shoulders.  Gratuitous pic so you can see her shape!


----------



## applestroodle (28 October 2011)

My jack Russell also has one, it matchs my horses!!! Navy with red binding!!  matchy matchy to far maybe....


----------



## FigJam (28 October 2011)

applestroodle said:



			My jack Russell also has one, it matchs my horses!!! Navy with red binding!!  matchy matchy to far maybe....
		
Click to expand...

It's _really_ taking it too far if you have a matching Thermatex bodywarmer also...!


----------



## Ph1l (28 October 2011)

My boy in "Baby" Blue (Cambridge Blue to Thermatex!!).  It's the Pony rug but the colours are the same.  Binding is Navy.  It looks even better on his dark bay sister - but I've no photos of that (yet!!)


----------



## FigJam (28 October 2011)

Ph1l- he is super cute!   And the "Cambridge Blue" is very nice...!


----------



## Quadro (28 October 2011)

I have a royal blue one (i inherited it other wise it would have been pink!!) and its fine on fat boy and he takes a 6"6 but the thermatex is only a 5"9!!
Q


----------



## RobinHood (28 October 2011)

I tend to go down 2 sizes, especially as my horse is 6ft so I can get away with a [much cheaper] pony 5'6"


----------



## TarrSteps (28 October 2011)

See, I'm strictly a conservative black/blue/dark green/maybe splash out into grey type and even I think she'd look very smart in the baby blue.  You could always get the logo embroidered on a background contrasting square then stitched on . . .


----------



## Ph1l (28 October 2011)

FigJam said:



			Ph1l- he is super cute!   And the "Cambridge Blue" is very nice...! 

Click to expand...

Thank you 

I dressed him up in his new Emerald Green one and photographed it this evening but the light was odd and it just doesn't look the right colour in the photos - it looks too blue!!    Will try again in the middle of the day tomorrow!  He's still cute even 5 years older - bless!


----------



## Law (28 October 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Boo  I was hoping you'd go for terracotta/brown or cerise/grey or something like that 

Please post anyway, I've never seen a navy one with pale blue binding, just the usual navy/red.
		
Click to expand...


























I had a khaki one as well but the photo isn't great! 
I've got the navy one and a baby blue one as well but the mushroom is my favourite


----------



## now_loves_mares (28 October 2011)

Well mine is just the original and it's plenty nice enough. Extra bonus being pony size, much cheapness 

Mine is the wine/burgundy with a silver binding. Will try and post pics for FB's benefit.

FJ - what about a green one?


----------



## now_loves_mares (28 October 2011)

For FrodoBeutlin especially. Quality not  great (the photos I mean, not the rug!) as they were taken on my phone in the stable.

I'm really pleased both with the rug (FJ) and the colour (FB)!


----------



## FigJam (28 October 2011)

Law- do you have one of each style in each colour combo?!?  You could put together the catalogue of photos that FB is desperate to see...!    My YO has the bright turquoise colour and it's lurvely. 



TarrSteps said:



			See, I'm strictly a conservative black/blue/dark green/maybe splash out into grey type and even I think she'd look very smart in the baby blue.  You could always get the logo embroidered on a background contrasting square then stitched on . . .
		
Click to expand...

TS, that's not helpful... now I'm torn between the two colourways again as you lot keep splitting the votes!!!  And I definitely wouldn't have put you down as voting baby blue over navy! 

Here she is modelling her current pale blue fleece;









now_loves_mares said:



			Well mine is just the original and it's plenty nice enough. Extra bonus being pony size, much cheapness 

Mine is the wine/burgundy with a silver binding. Will try and post pics for FB's benefit.

FJ - what about a green one?
		
Click to expand...

Well sadly I can't convince H to squeeze her big cobby bum into a pony-sized one!   YO had a 5'9 and yard pal had a 6'0 that I was able to try on her.  The 5'9 was just a little nippy in length and around her shoulders, but the 6'0 looked spot on, so that has helped make the size decision at least. 

Definitely need some pretty HB photos of her modelling her shiny new rug, you did promise to take some before she/it got dirty again remember...! 

PS- I am having a change of colours to tie in with above mentioned corporate "sponsorship" I am hankering after...   Hence pale blue/navy instead of green/navy.   I got a cool hat silk last weekend in the new colours and found a cheapie Adidas tech top in Sport Direct recently.  So just need Hopalong to be fit to go XC again now...!


----------



## FigJam (28 October 2011)

n_l_m- ha ha, you posted photos while I was replying!  She doesn't look impressed with her photo shoot, does she?!   Very purty though, will look very smart outside your new lorry in matchy matchy rug and boots!


----------



## now_loves_mares (28 October 2011)

Ah I see, gotcha 

I like her in the baby blue very much, but I generally avoid pale colours in "utility" rugs. Although it's not my plan to leave her in it overnight, inevitably she'll wear it to lie down once in a while, so I wanted something that wouldn't stain.


----------



## now_loves_mares (28 October 2011)

Cross post again. Every time I get a camera out, she wanders over to see what I have, and all I can take photos of are her nostrils . So I had to throw some nuts on the floor so I could get a photo, cue her cribbing on her waterer, which is why she looks unamused - she's mid-crib


----------



## measles (28 October 2011)

I have a 5'6 in the original model and it fits horses who take 6'6 now so much sstttreeeeetttccchhh has happened!  Poss get H a 5'3 going on that?  Super rugs tho


----------



## FigJam (28 October 2011)

measles said:



			I have a 5'6 in the original model and it fits horses who take 6'6 now so much sstttreeeeetttccchhh has happened!  Poss get H a 5'3 going on that?  Super rugs tho 

Click to expand...

Lol, don't let Mr FigJam hear you say that, he'll buy her the 5'3 'cos it's pony size and cheaper and poor H will have a cold bum!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 October 2011)

I even have a set of baby blue polo bandages I could let you have, cheap. . .


----------



## FigJam (28 October 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			I even have a set of baby blue polo bandages I could let you have, cheap. . .

Click to expand...







 TS, you are naughty, that would surely be the start of a slippery slope...! 

_I think I may already have baby blue polo bandages, I'm sure they came with the cheapie set my Mum treated Hopalong to last Christmas from Aldi//Lidl... but I promise I don't know where they are..._


----------



## now_loves_mares (28 October 2011)

FigJam said:








 TS, you are naughty, that would surely be the start of a slippery slope...! 

_I think I may already have baby blue polo bandages, I'm sure they came with the cheapie set my Mum treated Hopalong to last Christmas from Aldi//Lidl... but I promise I don't know where they are..._  

Click to expand...

Well - if you start down that slippery slope, I will remove you from the wedding invite list immediately


----------



## FigJam (28 October 2011)

now_loves_mares said:



			Well - if you start down that slippery slope, I will remove you from the wedding invite list immediately  

Click to expand...

Pah, says the lady playing matchy matchy with her pony to her new(ish!) shiny(er!) lorry...! 
	
	
		
		
	


	



 

PS- that was our first fallout with parents within 24 hours of being engaged- guest list!!!


----------



## now_loves_mares (28 October 2011)

Haha touche on the matchy matchy front 

Both sets of parents have so far said "you must do exactly as you wish and invite whoever you want". I'm waiting to see if they are true to their word when some relatives we see about once every 5 years are excluded 

Hmmm - now you've got me thinking. Would it be unreasonable to have, say, some Thermatex leg wraps and a few show jumps on my wedding list?


----------



## georgiegirl (29 October 2011)

FigJam said:



			Aww... FB, I'm afraid I'm going to be a big let down and likely go for navy!   Sorry!  Going to request pale blue binding though if Mr FJ can manage...!  I think the other way around would just look too dirty too quickly.

And 6'0 is it, ta very much all. 

Click to expand...

I thought you would be going for bottle green FJ!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (29 October 2011)

now_loves_mares said:



			Haha touche on the matchy matchy front 

Both sets of parents have so far said "you must do exactly as you wish and invite whoever you want". I'm waiting to see if they are true to their word when some relatives we see about once every 5 years are excluded 

Hmmm - now you've got me thinking. Would it be unreasonable to have, say, some Thermatex leg wraps and a few show jumps on my wedding list?
		
Click to expand...

No it so wouldn't. Two friends of mine only put 'contributions towards an indoor arena' as their wedding list, and they managed to cover over half of the cost!!! 

And at my own wedding, the best present I received was top hat and tails (and the same people who bought me that also bought a bucket with sponges and brushes marked with my OH's name...so he wouldn't feel left out... aah bless  )

Showjumps would therefore be perfectly reasonable and I bet lots of your horsey friends would love to pick that as their present to you


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (29 October 2011)

Law said:



























I had a khaki one as well but the photo isn't great! 
I've got the navy one and a baby blue one as well but the mushroom is my favourite 

Click to expand...

Law, thanks for this!! What is the last one? Is it the Cerise??


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (29 October 2011)

Thank you now_loves_mares - really like the burgundy!


----------



## JessPickle (29 October 2011)

Wish someone had told me to go down a size, Pickle's 6ft9 Thermatex swamps him, who knows what that was designed for! considering he is HUGE.


----------



## FigJam (29 October 2011)

now_loves_mares said:



			Haha touche on the matchy matchy front 

Both sets of parents have so far said "you must do exactly as you wish and invite whoever you want". I'm waiting to see if they are true to their word when some relatives we see about once every 5 years are excluded 

Hmmm - now you've got me thinking. Would it be unreasonable to have, say, some Thermatex leg wraps and a few show jumps on my wedding list?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha... don't believe it for a second!  That was exactly what we fell out over- why invite people because you "have" to rather than those you *want* to... blimmin' wedding politics and etiquette... enjoy!  (or elope!!!)

And I am so with FB on the wedding list items!  Maybe we can fund a square metre of arena each?!? 



georgiegirl said:



			I thought you would be going for bottle green FJ!
		
Click to expand...

See earlier in the thread... having a wee change of colours for next season! 



FrodoBeutlin said:



			No it so wouldn't. Two friends of mine only put 'contributions towards an indoor arena' as their wedding list, and they managed to cover over half of the cost!!! 

And at my own wedding, the best present I received was top hat and tails (and the same people who bought me that also bought a bucket with sponges and brushes marked with my OH's name...so he wouldn't feel left out... aah bless  )

Showjumps would therefore be perfectly reasonable and I bet lots of your horsey friends would love to pick that as their present to you 

Click to expand...


----------



## now_loves_mares (29 October 2011)

Well I just suggested this to my future husband and he said " so what exactly do I get out of that?" He's not grasped the whole concept of keeping a wife happy yet, I fear 

FB I'm really pleased with the rug. As FJ alluded to, my travel boots are the Mark Todd burgundy, and I think I want sort of silver/gunmetal grey/burgundy as my lorry paint job. As it turns out, the colour is much darker than the travel boots, but still really lovely.


----------



## horseywelsh (29 October 2011)

Got the Original, it is now 15+ years old and in super condition. Such a handy rug to have and it gets used plenty.

Mines burgandy with black binding, looks very smart. Not sure how to add pics, but if anyone is interested in seeing this colour way I can try to add one.


----------



## Reindeer Rider (29 October 2011)

So glad you posted this, I am thinking about getting the Thermatex Snood in black with purple binding.  But now I have seen the Burgundy and that is very nice.


----------



## Law (29 October 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Law, thanks for this!! What is the last one? Is it the Cerise??
		
Click to expand...

It's not cerise... it's burgundy bound navy. I can prob get a better photo of it tomorrow


----------



## TarrSteps (29 October 2011)

Thermatex does seem to have an odd idea about sizing in general.  Someone I used to work for got some promotional stuff from them and I got a jacket, ostensibly in my size, I had to give away because it made me look like a shoplifter!  It was also INCREDIBLY warm, almost uncomfortably so, which, considering I was still in Toronto, is really saying something!

No worries, FJ, if you can't find your baby blue polo wraps mine are here waiting.


----------



## MissSBird (29 October 2011)

Because she feels left out, here's Dina in her original, black with grey binding. It's been washed tons of times and is still in great condition:







Interestingly enough I was advised by thermatex to go for 5.6ft (her usual size), which fits her nicely. She is exceptionally chunky though...


----------



## Frankie10 (29 October 2011)

Just get yourself down to the factory!  You can't guarantee what colours are in stock but I only paid £40 a rug. Hence coming out with an armful!!!! ..... Oooops! X


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (4 February 2012)

Reviving this thread because I've (finally) bought Frodo one, so wanted to add this to our mini Thermatex Colour Database 

Mallard with cream binding


----------



## Goldenstar (4 February 2012)

I have burgundy with gold bindings which tone to my lorry which is gold with burgundy strips .
I love thermatexs Ihave loads burgundy ones for trips out and lots of venerable old ones for stable use the oldest was bought in 1991 still in use most days.
ALways wash them in woolite dreft or similar and they last much longer.
( I also only use gold buckets in the lorry I am very sad )


----------



## Goldenstar (4 February 2012)

PS should have been clear gold coloured plastic buckets


----------



## trendybraincell (4 February 2012)

Shadwick had a quarter sheet, burgandy with white binding.


----------



## now_loves_mares (4 February 2012)

Ooh Frodo that's a nice colour. Does it look sort of Air Force blue in real life? 

Goldenstar I chuckled at the image of you trying to carry water buckets made of gold. They must be rather heavy


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (4 February 2012)

No it's actually more greenish in real life, it's a kind of greenish blue, it's a really stunning colour. Will try and take a more representative photo when we get some sunshine again!!


----------



## now_loves_mares (4 February 2012)

Ah that makes more sense, given it's called Mallard. I did think it didn't look like my image of Duck Egg blue!

Sun - now that's optimistic, given the sideways snow I am peering out at just now....


----------



## Gamebird (4 February 2012)

FrodoBeutlin - I think we've got similar taste! These are Thermatex Sheets rather than the Originals but they look quite similar to yours... We just caught the beginning of the snow - I'll also have to try again when the sun's shining!







I would have to say what thoroughly good service I got from the company. Everything arranged in one phone call, no problems when I phoned back a couple of days later having changed my mind , rugs are beautiful and everything is exactly as I wanted, despite not actually being sure of what I wanted in the first place! Top-rate company


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (4 February 2012)

They look gorgeous!! Is it navy/cream or navy/beige?


----------



## burtie (4 February 2012)

Ph1l said:



			My boy in "Baby" Blue (Cambridge Blue to Thermatex!!).  It's the Pony rug but the colours are the same.  Binding is Navy.  It looks even better on his dark bay sister - but I've no photos of that (yet!!) 






Click to expand...

I too have this colour combo, super smart. I have this colour in the summer weight one though! Love Thermatex well worth the money and I'm super tight when it comes to rug buying.


----------



## kit279 (4 February 2012)

I've got a lovely royal blue one that I'm very fond of because it belonged to the old grey horse in this photo.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 February 2012)

kit279 said:









I've got a lovely royal blue one that I'm very fond of because it belonged to the old grey horse in this photo.
		
Click to expand...

I remember all my horses when I see the stuff I bought for them I am always sad whe a rug or something has to go it like losing a little bit of them that I had left


----------



## HayleyUK (4 February 2012)

Ahhh this thread makes me happy!

Id quite like a mallard/cream rug for pony now.. FB your a bad influence!


----------



## Gamebird (4 February 2012)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			They look gorgeous!! Is it navy/cream or navy/beige?
		
Click to expand...

Navy/beige - though its quite a light navy if that makes sense. They are beautifully made and are lined with the proper Thermatex material over the withers.


----------



## Vickijay (4 February 2012)

I can add my boring coloured one!! Lilly was a bit tired in the pic as was away on dressage holiday!!







I also got the 3/4 version for christmas...


----------



## tonitot (4 February 2012)

Ph1l I am going to steal your pony, he is uber cute! I want a thermatex but I will NOT spend all that money on one, I wont I won't I won't!!! .....









... I might


----------



## HayleyUK (5 February 2012)

VickiJay- is that cerise?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (2 March 2012)

Rauti modelling one in brown with orange binding...


----------



## kirstyhen (2 March 2012)

My Dad would match Frodo! I bought him a Musto Wool Shooting Jumper in Mallard for Christmas, it's a gorgeous colour.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (2 March 2012)

That's so cool, a Frodo-matching dad!! Tell him he can come ride him so we can take lots of matchy matchy pics


----------



## Vickijay (2 March 2012)

Oh just saw someone asked about mine. Yes they are cerise (sorry it took me ages to reply!!)


----------



## PolarSkye (2 March 2012)

I have both . . . the T2000 defo holds up better, although both stretch alot.  I tend not to use mine very often . . . keep them both "for best" even though his original has holes in it (he came with it) b/c they stretch with too much wear.

Useful for travelling though.

P


----------



## Maddie2412 (3 March 2012)

i had the original so cant comment on the T2000 but it was a great rug i had navy with light blue binding and it looked gorgeous however my horse was generou 6'6 in all his rugs so i got 6'3 and it drowned him was ridiculously big, on top of this they stretch a lot but worth it for an amazing rug x


----------

